# Woman accused of faking injury



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

LAWRENCE - Dolores Alvarez said she suffered a painful back injury while riding in a Merrimack Valley Regional Transit Authority bus that was involved in a minor accident in April 2009.
She was one of eight passengers on board when a van trying to pass illegally on the right side, struck the bus and kept going. She told Travelers Insurance that the impact of the hit-and-run crash caused her body to go forward and then backward, hitting her neck and back on the seat. It wasn't until the next day, she said, when she felt severe neck, back and leg pain.
But a video inside the bus contradicts Alvarez's story and shows that her body barely moved at the time of the crash. There were no sudden jerks backward or forward.

Woman accused of faking injury » Merrimack Valley » EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

C u n t !


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh! Oh, my neck! Oh wait, my back AND my neck! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------

